
One Man’s Unlikely Quest to Power the World with Magnets - hairytrog
https://www.wsj.com/articles/one-mans-unlikely-quest-to-power-the-world-with-magnets-11558029179
======
dr_dshiv
Do the ansiotropic magnets need replacing? Perhaps the entropy loss occurs
there.

I'm assuming they actually exist --

